# Companion plants to grape vines



## pg55 (Apr 14, 2013)

Since I am small scale (only about 15 vines total), I am starting to plant stuff to "help" my grapevines. So far I am planting french marigolds around the borders and am planning on hyssop between the vines. In the fall I will sow red clover over my mulch. Any other plant that could help me.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's a good plan. Anything in the mum family is good too. I've also heard of deep rooted vegetables also in bringing oxygen down into the soil in heavy clay areas. I use local wildflowers to do that as well as attract good insects.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 15, 2013)

I've seen hop towers, rose bushes and gords grown on the end posts. Not all at the same time.


----------



## blumentopferde (Apr 15, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> I've seen hop towers, rose bushes and gords grown on the end posts. Not all at the same time.



As far as I know roses are a good indicator for powdery mildew, that's why you see them in vineyards a lot... Nowadays you'd rather stick to weather forecasts when it comes to spraying, so the roses are merely decoration.


----------

